# Predator 420cc electric start.



## llawrence9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Does harbor freight include a wiring diagram for these engines?
Do they generate enough wattage for lights? Do I need a voltage regulator to run and charge a battery as well? Do I have to use a battery with these engines? I have seen online that they put out 24 volts. 
Ariens for a bit offered snow blowers with 12 volt starting and a battery. How did that work out? Why was that discontinued?


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Just spit-balling, but I am thinking that batteries on snow blowers would not have a reliable lifespan (as compared to cars), given the fact that they are not used (and kept charged) consistently, as well as the fact that they are stressed the most by being used in the worst temps for batteries, the bitter cold. 

If the market truly speaks and purchases dictate what the manufacturers should offer, consumers probably prefer to plug in to house current, rather than replace batteries frequently. Adding initial up-front cost and weight of battery powered starting probably makes the argument for using house current for starting even more compelling.

Hardly an expert here, but just guessing...


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a 340cc harbor freight engine with electric start on my Cub Cadet. I use my lawn tractor battery for the snow blower in the winter and in the lawn tractor in the summer. I just hooked it up to the solenoid for the starter and chassis ground There is 12 to 14 VDC coming out of the stator on mine and I use a 10watt 12 volt dc led headlight. It works well and is plenty bright and keeps the battery charged.


----------



## llawrence9 (Dec 30, 2014)

*thanks to Carl*

Thank you for your prompt reply. The stator wire goes directly to the positive post of the battery? A rectifier, or voltage regulator is not needed? Got a pic of where and how you mounted the battery?
And the CCA of the batery was what please?


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2013)

The VR is under the key switch panel and you don't need to do any wiring except grounding the battery and connecting the positive battery post to the starter. There is even a solenoid for starting the engine. If you go to HF web site you can download the operators manual and see what needs to be done for the engine to run. Roger


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

The stator wire on mine goes to the positive post on the starter solenoid which is the same place the positive lead on the battery is connected. My lawn tractor battery which is what i use for the snow blower is 350cca.


----------

